# Polish Nationals 2011



## Crazycubemom (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Michal Pleskowicz with 14.16 avg onehanded.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOOHOO. did someone get this on tape


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 13, 2011)

Ummm, I think you mean 2011, not 201.
Cool times though.


----------



## degenerat (Aug 13, 2011)

Michał Halczuk 7x7 single WR 3:13.19 btw


----------



## Adam96 (Aug 14, 2011)

http://kostkarubika.org/pn2011/
live


----------

